# Another this week's project.



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Some of the outside...


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

it was a very sunny day!


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Did you terminate the wires in the panel? If so did you do it with you eyes closed


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

That smurf tube just made me want to puke.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

failelectric said:


> Did you terminate the wires in the panel? If so did you do it with you eyes closed


 No not yet I still have to pull the feeders to the paneland install a disconnect.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

1/2" Conduits going into the panel are rolled for some wierd reason.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

failelectric said:


> 1/2" Conduits going into the panel are rolled for some wierd reason.


 I agree. 
It would look a lot better if they were rolled into the 1900 box instead of the panel. 

The saddle is just a little tweaked, and it looks like you have some support issues with some of your smurf. 

Other than that it looks pretty good.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Rip the smurf out and you have a pretty good install. I myself prefer to stick a couple of short lengths of strut about panels like this instead of strapping with one-holes.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the post its always fun looking at one anothers work


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

oliquir said:


> it was a very sunny day!


A great day to work outside.


MF Dagger said:


> That smurf tube just made me want to puke.


Me too!!! 


failelectric said:


> 1/2" Conduits going into the panel are rolled for some wierd reason.


Yep 


mattsilkwood said:


> I agree.
> It would look a lot better if they were rolled into the 1900 box instead of the panel.
> Yep but it doesn't look terrible.
> The saddle is just a little tweaked, and it looks like you have some support issues with some of your smurf.
> ...





InPhase277 said:


> Rip the smurf out and you have a pretty good install. I myself prefer to stick a couple of short lengths of strut about panels like this instead of strapping with one-holes.


Me too but I just complete the job with the materials the boss supplies. No room in the bid for strut and strut straps. 


failelectric said:


> Thanks for the post its always fun looking at one anothers work
> Your welcome. Its nice to get a differnt perspective from people and see what they look for on an install.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

failelectric said:


> 1/2" Conduits going into the panel are rolled for some wierd reason.


And this matters because? It looks good to me :thumbsup: 

Not so sure I "like" the smurf tube but it certainly has me thinking if I'm going to be using it. Need to look into costs and applications. Without looking it up I take it there are no issues with using it in a drop ceiling?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> No room in the bid for strut and strut straps.


Then why did you use smurf and pull wire? Why didn't you just use MC?

And why the access hole above the semi flush panel?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> And this matters because? It looks good to me :thumbsup:
> 
> Not so sure I "like" the smurf tube but it certainly has me thinking if I'm going to be using it. Need to look into costs and applications. Without looking it up I take it there are no issues with using it in a drop ceiling?


362.10 If the building is under 3 stories then its ok. Above 3 st with no fire protection it has to be behind a fire barrier. If it has a fire protection system then its allowed to be above a ceiling or exposed. Smurf is handy in a remodel situation. 


knowshorts said:


> Then why did you use smurf and pull wire? Why didn't you just use MC?
> 
> And why the access hole above the semi flush panel?


I didn't install the smurf it was exsisting. This was a remodel, I just split the building into 2 spaces each with thier own meter. I had to intercept two 1/2" smurfs and re route them to the new panel. They were the only two home runs that went horizantal in the wall.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Then why did you use smurf and pull wire? Why didn't you just use MC?
> 
> And why the access hole above the semi flush panel?


Well being a 3 phase service the previous electrician used all mwbc so I would have been running mc above a grid ceiling for days to get everything slpit up. Ent isn't the best but its not the worst. Being a professial means being able to use any and all electrical methods/meterials to do a safe, effiicient job and not screw the customer all while making money.:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The smurf most likely needs some more support, everything else looks fine and code compliant to me.

~Matt


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> That smurf tube just made me want to puke.


have to agree!
I can't stand the site of it anywhere.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> have to agree!
> I can't stand the site of it anywhere.


I put about 300' of it in this house im working on. Way easier to fish and pull conductors through then FMC - Especially at the length and the bends I had to work with. Its all in the walls and between floors. Anything exposed, I did use FMC.

~Matt


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I put about 300' of it in this house im working on. Way easier to fish and pull conductors through then FMC - Especially at the length and the bends I had to work with. Its all in the walls and between floors. Anything exposed, I did use FMC.
> 
> ~Matt


all the cr*p in that photo is communication, guaranteed...I might like it better if it was a different color and it didn't split open like it does, among other things.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would take the smurf over MC anyday. At least you can add circuits. It's not EMT but a least it's a conduit.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

There's nothing evil about smurf. If the occupancy allows it, go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> There's nothing evil about smurf. If the occupancy allows it, go for it! :thumbup:


 Smurf is dildos.:laughing:


----------

